# Black and White Ebony Open Reed



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a good call to toss in your shirt pocket. It makes a decent range of sounds. It is a low to mid volume call. The wood is Black and White Ebony. The toneboard is pretty slim with a unique shape to it. The lip on the back is nice for holing the call in your teeth for doing some coaxing. The toneborad still needs some polishing which I will do before it goes out. The bullet is a .243. Sound files are listed after the photo. PM me if you want it. $15 shipped.
















View attachment BWpup.wav

View attachment BWbirdie.wav

View attachment BWhighpitch.wav

View attachment BWraspy.wav


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Rick, I must tell you, those sound files are great, awsome job : )
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Mark. I spend a lot of time tinkering with my calls. Your kind words prove my hard work (mostly fun) is paying off.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This call is sold.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If I wasn't broke I would be after you guys keep posting all these great calls. LOL Another fine job Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Tom.


----------

